# Is anyone driving 'Skip The Dishes'?



## Michael - Cleveland

Is anyone driving 'Skip The Dishes'?
Anything good, bad, or ugly to say about it?


----------



## Delman

I've been driving skip the dishes for 5 months now and I know you asked this almost two years ago... I wish someone answered you in all this time as it would have saved me from learning some things the hard way. 

First let me list the good things, they are few:

- 70 to 80 percent of their customers give a tip. This is because they ask up front if customer would like to add tip. Uber should move the tip option to the front too and not hide it behind the rating screen after the job is done and resulting in 10 percent of ubereats customers tipping.

- complete delivery info given right away. Pickup and drop off address and contact info available as soon as you receive order. This is how it should be. Ubereats hiding delivery location and contact of end customer makes our job harder. 

Now the not so good:

- Their pay formula is apparently a secret. I gave up asking since I would only get vague answers.

Unlike ubereats, they do not reveal how pay is calculated. They say that we are paid by "time", specifically the time from pickup to customer as determined by Google navigation, but when I asked how much per minute they say "it depends". 

In my experience order pay is between 40 cents to $1.70 a minute. I tend to decline anything that pays less than 60 cents and the average is in about 90 cents. 

- You can decline orders but they don't make it easy. You either call or chat through the app since there is no decline button. They do remove orders but get pissed off and I am sure they punish you for it... Like my last 10 shifts I am getting no orders for hours at dinner rush times. Also, it takes them usually 10 to 20 minutes to remove an order you have declined... You will not be matched to a new order while it sits there. They also play games like giving the same declined order back to you several times in hopes you take it... Sometimes you lose 30 plus minutes saying no to one order and get no other orders in the meantime.

- You have to be on a "shift" to get orders... 3 - 5 hour blocks of time. I'm ok with shifts if they ensure that we are not competing with 50 drivers for a limited number orders... but that's not the case with this company. I've seen so many drivers in my area as im driving or picking up and get so few orders per shift that this shift thing makes no sense. It's the same as Uber eats in my area, too many drivers so most of the time I get about one an hour... Or none if skip is punishing you for not taking shitty orders.

- vague answers to questions and outright lies. Like when you ask why the pickup location they want you to go to is so far away they say "the system matches the orders". Their matching system is, yes, computerized but once you are "matched" to an order the app screen changes only to say "sit tight" with no details... Then a human reviews it and releases it. I know this because I once got an honest one on the phone. They have the power to reassign or change the total pay by adding reimbursements but most tell you it's "the system" and they can do nothing.

- wait times for restaurants are sometimes long and you only get 25 cents compensation for a 12 minute wait. So basically zero compensation.

- Really bad policy for bad customers. They expect you to wait for 12 to 20 minutes for a customer who is not at location. After the long wait they ask you to hold onto food, keep it in your car, till end of shift. Some of this food stinks and if i did not have my ubereats bag to put it in it would go in the trash immediately.

- they let people order food from too far away and often the driver pay is not sufficient for these long distance drives. If they change it so you can't order from a restaurant from the neighbouring city they can keep drivers in smaller areas... This would ensure faster deliveries to local people from local drivers. But if you just sent your local drivers to neighbouring cities to pickup and delivery 30 km away you won't have anyone to do the next local order! But what do I know? I've done a 20 minute unpaid drive back to my area after one of these stupid long deliveries to be hit with what can only be called a stale order... One that was ready for 20 minutes but no one was available to pick it up and it will still take me 8 to 10 minutes to get to pickup location. Restaurants ask me why I took so long and I tell them I just got the order and they need to take it up with skip since they tell me nothing.

- bad communication. Several times I've been sent on an job that was a "fix" for an order gone bad or to deliver fresh order to a customer who's been waiting over and hour with no warning. A heads up that I'm heading towards an angry customer and a small amount of information would go a long way in helping me make them feel better once I get to the door. Like I could apologize on behalf of the company to get their guard down and not just walk up to get yelled at and try and figure out what's going on on the spot.

- no built-in GPS navigation. Customers can watch you on a map in app and I am told it's glitchy. Drivers have to use external app for navigation.

- promotions are rarely offered and when they are it's via a sms opt in/out process that is not integrated into the app. For example, you will get a random text message saying "earn $15 extra by completing 5 deliveries by (some date). Reply yes to opt in". Instead of just tracking it in app you have to use this external process that will pay you some weeks later maybe? 

There's more! but maybe others can share their skip experiences to help each other out? Looking forward to your replies.


----------

